# Anyone got a D-Link DWL-650+ working?

## jaeger_m

When I insert the card nothing happends, even the power LED does not light up. I have compiled PCMCIA support into the Kernel.

----------

## turbobri

I think I read somewhere that the 22mbps cards use a Texas Instruments chipset, and there are currently no drivers for Linux.

On another note, I have the same card.  When I read about the lack of drivers, I went ahead and bought the DWL-650 standard 11mpbs card since it seemed to be well supported.  It turns out that I have a newer revision of that card, DWL-650K1.  I can't seem to get it working, I am not sure if it uses the same PRISM2 as the original DWL-650.  The card works fine in Windows XP.

I do get beeps when I insert and remove the card, but I see messages to the effect of "card not supported" (I'm not on the laptop now, working from memory).

Anyone have any advice?  How would I even determine which chipset the card is using?  Also anyone have any info about the DWL-650+ ?

----------

## jaeger_m

Well, besides the lack of linux drivers it works great. I also got the DI-614+ Access Point, and the DWL-520+ PCI-Card, and it works great. No Problems under Windows.

Do you think there is any hope for linux drivers?

----------

## nepenthe

any updates to this, would love to get mine working......

----------

## ronmon

Here's a site to bookmark if you haven't already. It has the best doucumentation for wireless hardware support under Linux that I know of. Following the 'Unsupported' link will confirm that all 22Mbps 2.4GHz cards are TI chipsets and have no drivers.

Read up on some of the others and maybe you can pull off a trade over at AnandTech or Ars forums. I managed to find a DWL-520 (hostap_pci) PCI for my firewall/AP box, a DWL-650H (spectrum24t_cs) PCMCIA for my lappy and a DCF-660 (wlan_ng) CF for my Zaurus. It took some digging and lots of forum reading, but they all seem to be happy.

----------

## turbobri

Ok I am pretty sure the DWL-650K1 revision also uses a Texas Instruments chipset, based on the "TI" prefix on many of the driver files for Windows.

Beware if you are looking to purchase a DWL-650 for use under Linux, I had no idea I would get the new K1 revision when I ordered mine.  Works great under Windows though...

----------

## gabberist

ok well i dont know about the 650+ but I do have the dwl 650 and the 520.

that being said they can be used under linux but are kinda of a pain.

I used the Wlan-ng drivers www.linux-wlan.com and have also been able to get the cards up and running with the wvlan drivers from the pcmcia ebuild (although all i could do is ping couldnt connect)

the only painfull part i really came across is on the install of the wlan-ng drivers it asks for your pcmcia source dir and I havent the closest clue to wear that is right now.if anyone could help me with that id appreciate it. and hopefully I will be able to whip up a possible ebuild after i have my cards configured again ,it'll be my first one tho so dont expect much:).

/edit sorry if you have the k1 revision as i havent fiddled with those ,i believe my two cards are prism2 based . they are fairly new tho.

----------

## stormcoder

I have one of these. If you check the info with cardctl ident you will see that it is a prism3 card. I have not been able to get it to work under linux. It may just be my Laptop not liking cardbus cards. Check with dmesg and see if you get a Vcc Mismatch error. If you get this error it is most likely because your Laptop doesn't like cardbus cards. I wound up getting a Netgear M401 card just to get wireless working on my Laptop.

----------

## nepenthe

Anyone have any updates to this thread? Would still love to get my DWL-650+ working in linux. Thanx =]

----------

## dirtboy

 *turbobri wrote:*   

> Ok I am pretty sure the DWL-650K1 revision also uses a Texas Instruments chipset, based on the "TI" prefix on many of the driver files for Windows.
> 
> Beware if you are looking to purchase a DWL-650 for use under Linux, I had no idea I would get the new K1 revision when I ordered mine.  Works great under Windows though...

 

These cards use an ADMtek ADM8211 chipset (I had the L1).  No linux drivers yet.

----------

## ronmon

At the risk of being redundant, here is the definitive source of information on the subject.

----------

## krahni

hi,

i got my dwl 650 running under mandrake 9.0 ...

... plugging in the card before installation makes harddrake install the neccessary drivers ...

maybe you test it and look how it works there ...

----------

## ronmon

There are three distinct models. The DWL-650 is a Prism2 chipset, DWL-650H is a Symbol chipset. They both work. DWL-650+ is a 22Mbps chipset that is not supported.

----------

## peuzz

The only success story i've seen about this chipset up to now is on

http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/DlinkDwl650Plus

( binary driver with gcc2 and kernel-2.4.18 )

----------

